# Where to download CCT



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 11, 2009)

I really dont want to be annoying but lost my computer for awhile and finally got it back now and I want to re install CCT timer but I can't find it anywhere and yes i used search and only found old topics with the following link:

http://gnehzr.net/cct

which doesnt work anymore so i just really needed help where to download the timer.

thanks


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9804


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 11, 2009)

Huge thanks seriously.
I totally forgot Lucas had it hosted on site again my apologies


----------

